# WoW....What a Deal!!!!!!



## Renegayde (Jul 10, 2008)

ok some one needs to jump on this and this divide all those plants up with all of us SlipperTalk folks


http://cgi.ebay.com/Over-4000-orchi...ryZ42218QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Todd


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2008)

19,000! I'll go in $200! :rollhappy:


----------



## Corbin (Jul 10, 2008)

NYEric said:


> 19,000! I'll go in $200! :rollhappy:



No Eric you forgot two 0soke:

You buy we divide.


----------



## paphreek (Jul 10, 2008)

Y'all can have the plants. I'll take the greenhouse.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 11, 2008)

$200.00!!


----------



## Corbin (Jul 11, 2008)

NYEric said:


> $200.00!!



No $20,000


----------



## tocarmar (Jul 11, 2008)

I checked into it, It is J & K Orchids going out of business. 

Tom


----------



## Renegayde (Jul 11, 2008)

awwww back when their website was up it looked like they had some really good plants.....shame

Todd

LOL and I am still mad that you stole my compot on e-bay tocarmar


----------



## Gilda (Jul 11, 2008)

Someone told me that J&K orchids had been banned from Ebay due to all the bad feedback , etc. they had received. Looks like they have a new name and 0 feedback .


----------



## gore42 (Jul 12, 2008)

They may have had some nice plants, but they didn't send them to me. I don't think that I ever left negative feedback, but I probably should have. Still, too bad that they're going out of business. 

- Matt


----------



## Heather (Jul 12, 2008)

Too bad, but I never heard much of anything good about them via the grapevine...


----------



## Renegayde (Aug 5, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Over-4000-orchi...ryZ42218QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


well it has been relisted a couple of times now and it keeps getting cheaper and cheaper......suprised they just do not sell off the orchids....which I see they now have a few orchids listed on e-bay 

Todd


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 5, 2008)

Putting an "average retail value of $25" on each plant is comical at best.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2008)

When I click the link it's removed.


----------



## Renegayde (Aug 5, 2008)

thats weird.....all their listings have been cancelled......wonder what happened


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 5, 2008)

They were using Dot's photos!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 5, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> They were using Dot's photos!


At least twice! 
There's a lot I could say, but I'll refrain. I agree that it's sad another long-time vendor is going out of business.


----------



## TADD (Aug 6, 2008)

Sad, but karma has a way.... I was treated poorly on several occasions on the phone and recieved a very sub par plant. Yeah I know it was only ebay, but.... Didn't seem to care they sent me a plant with no roots.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 6, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> At least twice!
> There's a lot I could say, but I'll refrain. I agree that it's sad another long-time vendor is going out of business.


 OH NO - I was being a wise ass!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2008)

TADD said:


> Sad, but karma has a way.... I was treated poorly on several occasions on the phone and recieved a very sub par plant. Yeah I know it was only ebay, but.... Didn't seem to care they sent me a plant with no roots.



Whoo! I wont mess around w/ Tadd, his mojo is very powerfull!


----------

